# When Your Eyes Are Bigger Than Your Stomach - by Rachel (~BHM, Eating, Romance)



## rachel (Nov 29, 2006)

~BHM, Eating, Romance, Stuffing - a FFA cheers her guy on to a virtuso performance

*When Your Eyes are Bigger Than Your Stomach
by Rachel​*
Duncan wondered, abstractly, if he should feel ashamed or embarrassed by the latest turn of events. He had known that he had gained a lot of weight in the last two years. It was inevitable. However active he was, however hard he trained, since he and Yanna had been together he had gorged himself on life like a kid let loose in a candy factory. 

Every day was a celebration and every day came a feast. He loved Yanna's cooking and could not help but stuff himself whenever she cooked for them. He loved going out for brunches, lunches and dinners and delighted in finding delicious new places to bring Yanna to. 

Since the moment they had come together he had wanted to be full to the point of bursting, to expand and match the love he felt for her. And to top it all off, her look of mischeivious glee when he ate himself into stupification and she would help him waddle to bed, pry him out of too-tight pants and constrictive belts, and kiss every inch of his bloated body it simply made the act of eating far too enjoyable to moderate.

He was by no means hugely fat. But he was no longer built like a soccer player. He had always been big. 6'4" and heavily muscled especially across the chest and shoulders. When he was in good shape, he weighted 230 lbs. But now he had bulked out significantly. Every muscle on his body had become thicker and beefier. And his belly was full so often now that he had a permanent paunch, a rounded, solid gut with no hint of the six-pack he once had. 

Yanna loved his belly. She loved rubbing it when she hugged him from behind, she loved the way it pressed into her when they hugged, and she loved how big and round it got when he overate. It certainly would never have occurred to Duncan to do anything about it. He grinned wordlessly when his friends teased him and then impressed them by eating more than any man ought to be able to hold. It was no secret that he loved eating and if this belly was the result of that then he would wear it with pride.

His coach and he had come to a compromise. At first the coach had tried hints, pointing out that Duncan was getting bigger and assuming Duncan would do something about it on his own. That hadn't gone anywhere. Then the coach tried to assign Duncan a diet but Duncan had flat out refused to eat less, saying he would just train harder. 

Train harder he had  but that just made Duncan hungrier more of the time. Finally he and the coach had sat down to talk about the "problem" formally. Duncan was a midfielder, so he was not expected to be agile and lithe. Point of fact, his size had always been beneficial to his position. Any incoming strikers had to get through him to get to the net. But he was expected to have endurance and speed, and this was where his extra weight was starting to become an issue. 

The compromise was this: Duncan could avoid dieting but he was going to have to be able to carry any extra weight he put on. And that meant more than field training  that meant weights. His coach had one of the conditioners design Duncan a custom weights regiment. "Make it heavy." He told the trainer. He glanced frankly at Duncan's bulging midsection. "This boy's not getting any lighter."

After a few weeks, the training started to show. Duncan trimmed down a little, but his muscles bulged. Yanna seemed to like it too  he hadn't stopped eating, and she loved the way he was starting to burst out of all his clothes. T-shirts became tight to the point of freying at the seams and his pants were getting tight in the thighs rather than in the waist. He went up a pant size but had to tighten his belt. 

Yanna pointed out that this worked well for his lifestyle  the more he had to tighten his belt, the more he could loosen it  when necessary. Duncan liked to impress his girl by lifting things  like her. He could scoop her up with one arm and carry her easily across their apartment. All the weight on his massive frame contributed to a brute strength which was primal, and extremely sexy. 

His coach was thrilled. Duncan was a veritable giant on the team after a month and a half of his new weights regiment. He was back to being as quick as he'd ever been, only now opponents would panic when they saw Duncan chasing them down. Even an accidental trip would probably flatten them. Duncan had to learn to be more careful with everyone or he was likely to hurt them accidentally.

Yanna also loved how gentle he had to be with her. Early on in his training they discovered that he couldn't hug her with reckless abandon as he once had  he was likely to crush her ribcage. Duncan was disappointed at first, but then found that the new way he had to handle her was so soft and delicate that he could put extra care and precision into every movement. And then there was the satisfaction he found in realizing that he could serve her better like this. What knight doesn't want to be stronger in order to protect his lady? He handled Yanna the way one might handle a kitten, but he took pride in the fact that he could obliterate anything that tried to harm her. People, wild animals, streetcars.

So it was that Duncan found himself in the gym at 7pm on a Tuesday night. Practice had ended and his exercise regimen had just begun. Duncan didn't mind the extra work. Something about pushing his body to the limit was part of his nature. Weight training had proven to be sorta fun. He didn't know what he could lift so this was a journey of self discovery, in a way. His body impressed people in so many other ways, why not this one?

Tonight he only had time for half an hour of weights before he had to call it a night. He and Yanna were due at Ben & Donna's housewarming dinner at 9. He salivated when he thought about it. Between practice and weights, he had been working out for almost six solid hours. He would normally have grabbed a "second lunch" between practice and weights, but everything had been cut short today to get him home on time. He tried not to think about it. He jumped up, grabbed the horizontal bar and bent his knees up to his chest. His trainer put a medicine ball in his suspended lap and started counting as Duncan did chin ups. Soon the burning in his shoulders and arms numbed the hunger in his stomach.

Barely twenty minutes later, though, Duncan was jogging home and painfully starved. He bounded up the condo stairs two at a time and threw open his door.

"Okay, lets go!" he called. "If I don't eat soon I'm going to collapse. Where are my keys?"

Yanna stuck her head out of the bathroom with a look of bemused curiosity. She was wearing a towel and had her wet hair piled on her head. "You're too early, Dunc." She laughed. "Have a shower, we'll go in about an hour."

"What? No!" Duncan pouted in pseudo-serious despair. "No, I'm hungry now." 

"Awww, poor muffin." Yanna teased him, returning to the bathroom. "Have some cold pizza. It's in the fridge."

Duncan didn't need to be asked twice. He took the leftover pizza from the fridge and hunkered down on a stool at the kitchen counter to eat it. When Yanna emerged a few minutes later she was fully dressed in a deep crimson satin cocktail dress and fishnet stockings. Her hair was still wet and piled on her head, and was accessorized with painted chopsticks. She hugged him from behind, kissing the back of his neck and rubbing his belly. 

"Better?" she asked, since he had already eaten half a pizza.

"Sorta." He lied. "Can we go now?" Yanna rolled her eyes at him. 

"No. First of all, you need to change. Second of all," she paused. "You should probably eat something else. If you go to Ben and Donna's like this you'll just eat them out of house and home. Let's fill you up just a little before we go, alright?" 

Duncan just grinned and let her do her work.

There was really no time to cook but Yanna ran about the kitchen grabbing snacks and garnishes, balancing jars on each other and opening & closing cupboards with her toes. She plunked things down in front of Duncan as she found them. She made a plate of crackers with brie and fig spread. She offered him the egg salad she had made for tomorrow's sandwiches. There were some calamata olives and pickled onions. Duncan wasn't too picky. He ate what his woman gave him.

Yanna looked dissatisfied. "I wish you'd just eaten earlier." She grumbled, shoving things around in the fridge. "We don't really have anything at all in the  aha!" her face brightened into a grin. "Here we go." 

She emerged with half of a triple-layered chocolate cake (with cherry jam) which she had made for her friend Jilly on her birthday earlier this week. "Its sort of cold, but it will have to do." 

Duncan glanced over with mild curiosity and grunted his approval through a mouthful of brie. "How big a piece do you want?" she asked Duncan. He responded by waving her (and the cake) over and wrapping his arm around the girl's slender waist.

"Just put it down." He said once he'd swallowed. "I got it under control." 

Yanna smiled and did so, draping her arm across Duncan's shoulders and leaning against him as he ate. He polished off the crackers and brie, popped the last olive in his mouth and then dragged the entire half-cake in front of him.

They didn't have long, so Duncan spared no time. He greedily sliced wedges of cake off with his fork and swallowed them without much chewing. Yanna pried herself out of his embrace long enough to get him a big glass of milk. When she came back he slipped his hand around her waist again, stroking her back where flesh was exposed through the bare back. Duncan's belly quickly rounded out like a watermelon and bulged as he sucked back his milk. Burping a little as he finished, he got up off his stool.

"Okay, lets go." He slapped his belly a few times, a sound like the thumping of a drum. He quickly changed into his eating pants (the new ones, looser at the waist but fitted nicely now.), a black dress shirt a black blazer. They left.

If Duncan was full, he showed no sign of it. His belly pressed against his shirt but only Yanna knew that it was any bigger than normal. He drummed his hands to the rhythm of the radio on his stomach as he drove them to Ben and Donna's.

Yanna and Duncan were greeted enthusiastically by their hosts. Donna and Ben had moved into a renovated loft on the waterfront, in what they were calling the "film district". The loft was an open concept, two-storey place with a full glass curtain wall wand a spectacular view of the harbor. Their friends already lounged in the living area with cocktails and funny stories. 

Yanna handed over the bottle of champaigne they had brought while Duncan shook hands with everyone in the room. There were four couples in total  Yanna and Duncan, Ben and Donna, Pico and Michael and Ahmed and Lori. Yanna and Duncan had been the last to arrive.

"Alright everybody, dinner's ready!" Donna announced grandly. She turned to Duncan. "Been cooked with you in mind, darling. You've taken us all out so many times that we had to take this opportunity to express our thanks. You'll love it. This will be a feast worthy of you!" 

Duncan glanced at Yanna with a bit of a worried expression. Maybe filling up before coming was a  dare he think it - mistake? 

Yanna gave him a silent Mona Lisa smile and looked away, apparently unwilling to share her opinion on this matter. 

Duncan gave a mental shrug and thanked Donna  after all, how could he complain? Good food was good food, his (second) favorite thing on earth. He could stand to be a little overfull. Hell, he'd enjoy it.

Everyone sat down and poured themselves wine as Ben started bringing out the dishes he'd spent all day cooking. The theme of the meal was unmistakable from the spiced scent of the room  they were having Indian. Ooohs and aaaahs greeted him with each dish he brought out. There was chicken korma, lamb vindaloo, mughal beef, chana masaladar and aloo ghobi. He'd made biryani with pinapple, and another with raisins. Several plates of pekoras and samosas were spread out amongst the guests, with pots of homemade chutney. A huge croft of steamed basmati filled the middle of the table.

"Help yourselves." he gestured when he had finished. "There's more of everything so don't be shy!" 

He looked at Duncan and winked. No pressure, thought Duncan to himself with a tinge of irony.

They dug in. Out of habit, Duncan piled his plate high with all means of curries after bedding it first with a mound of rice. He took a deep breath as he put his plate in front of him. He had only eaten half a pizza. And all those crackers  with half a round of brie. Well, and, of course, an entire half of a three-layer chocolate cake, thickened and swollen with milk. His stomach was satisfied. He could feel the cake especially heavy in his large stomach, filling him up nicely. But he wasn't full, that was what he tried to remember. No sir, this tank could hold a lot more. He grinned to himself and started eating.

He polished off his plate at the same rate everyone else did, then lay down his fork and settled back to drink his wine. Thaaaat felt better. His belly was nice and full now, and he was able to relax comfortably into his bigger-sized pants. His belly arched out right under his pecs and curved outwards four or five inches before circling back just under his belt line. The fullness of his stomach pressed the fat of his belly out on each side, so that his belly looked circular from the front, not just swollen from a profile angle. His shirt was snug  but not too tight  and showed his girth clearly.

He had intended to stop eating after his one big plate, but when all the other guys at the table started helping themselves to seconds, Ben reached over and clapped him on the back.

"I said don't be shy, big guy." He laughed. "We knew you were coming, I promise you we cooked enough for you!" He looked so proud of his accomplishment that Duncan knew it would be rude not to have seconds. They knew how much he usually ate  stopping after only one helping would be a slight to his hosts.

"Oh, well." He grinned, trying to sit up without making it look like too much of a struggle. "With your permission, I can't resist." 

He started helping himself again. He glanced across the table at Yanna and found her watching him intensely with that extremely pleased twinkle in her eye. This got his hormones up and he overfilled his plate again, topping it with pekoras and chutney.

The first half of the plate gave him the same feeling of really filling up that he usually got when he ate a really big meal. He could feel his belly tightening with every bite, but it was a warm feeling, like being hugged. He breathed slowly and deeply like he normally did, conditioning his belly to expand to make room. He knew the key to really packing it in there was to relax. Any amount of trying to hold his gut in just made him uncomfortable. He focused on the feeling of his belly pressing into his shirt. If any part of his gut wasn't touching his shirt, he knew he had to relax those muscles more, ease them out. When his belly had expanded in all directions he knew he had more space.

But half way through the plate he realized he was as relaxed as he was going to get but he still had the rest of the plate to get through. He quickly looked up at Yanna, who was now silently nursing her wine and watching him with the same intensity as before. Catching his eye meaningfully, she subtly took one finger and dragged it sensually over her lower lip, down her chest, over her shapely breast and down around her flat, satin-wrapped tummy. She closed her eyes slowly as she traced the shape of her tummy as if with a silent gasp. 

Duncan watched her silent display with his fork frozen half way to his lips. He didn't need an interpreter. She was clearly enjoying his performance. She finished and bore into his soul with her large dark eyes. He took his bite and swallowed heavily, gulping. He realized with sudden clarity that his pants were very, very tight. 

Holding Yanna's eyes with his own, he reached under the table with urgency and with shaky hands undid his belt. His belly bulged into the new-found space. He lifted his belly up with his free land, forcing his pants down so that the whole of his swollen gut was pooched out over the edge of his pants and into his lap. His pants were still tight, but that wasn't his belly taking up the space. It was unconfined for the time being.

He dug into his meal again with renewed enthusiasm. He imagined Yanna's cool hand running her finger around his belly as he inhaled more and more. He had nearly come to the bottom of his plate when someone  Ben, as it turned out  reached over his shoulder and loaded his plate up with rice and the rest of the vindaloo.

"Just cleaning off the plates." Ben winked at Duncan and moved along.

"Yah, me too." Duncan said, mostly to himself. He didn't pause. He adjusted his pants again and kept eating.

Glancing around him Duncan noticed that most of his friends were still eating, albeit more slowly than he, conversing and laughing. Nobody seemed to be paying any attention to him. Ben was clearing the dishes away one at a time. "Anybody for more?" he would ask as he took things.

"Oh Duncan, you have to try that one." Yanna volunteered, seeing him finish off his plate. She hadn't stopped watching him, but she spoke with a casual indifference that her look completely contradicted. Ben glanced at him and Duncan nodded, mouth full. Ben refilled Duncan's plate again with a lamb biryani before taking the empty dish away.

Duncan spread his legs apart to let his belly hang over empty space as he leaned over his food. Gravity pulled his heavy stomach down and helped stretch it even further to accommodate more food. Feeling every last millimeter of space was precious, Duncan untucked his shirt and pressed the waist of his pants down again, making sure his belly had bulging space down there. He ate more and more, trying to ignore the warnings his stomach was sending his brain. He took a deep breath, pushing his belly out as far as he could. The buttons on his shirt strained.

When he finished and came up for air he found the rest of the table chatting and massaging their bellies. He grinned and sat back in his chair, sharply exhaling. He stretched lazily and enjoyed the feeling of his huge, swollen belly sticking out so obviously. He reclined in his chair and took stock of the damage. His belly was huge, big enough that when he placed both his hands on either side of it, they did not meet in the middle. His buttons were stretched tight around the widest part of it, the two or three north of his bellybutton. His open belt was mostly hidden under the bulge where his gut stuck out into his lap. Well, that was alright, he thought to himself, hiccupping a bit. A job well done.

"It's a shame about the korma," Donna was saying as Ben took the last of the dishes away. "It won't keep. We're going to have to throw it away."

"Oh don't do that," Yanna said sympathetically. "Here, I will have a little more. I'm sure Duncan will too, to keep me company." Duncan held her look. She licked her lips a little and it was the most gorgeous look he had ever seen.

"Yah, sure." He said lazily, as the urge to nap was creeping up on him. "Anything to help." Yanna helped herself to a small spoonful of korma over some rice and handed Duncan the rest. It was practically another plateful.

He struggled to sit up again, lifting himself with his arms because his stomach muscles were decimated. He rubbed the sides of his belly in an attempt to loosen it up for this last go. It didn't do much good, he just didn't have the skill Yanna had. He burped and gave the top, most swollen part of his belly a rub of encouragement. We can do it, man, he told himself as he picked up his fork.

Luckily the dish was delicious, a creamy yogourt curry with a gently clove and coriander flavor. His rice was thick with the sauce, wet and easy to swallow. His round, fat belly seemed to groan as he forced it outwards. His senses were starting to get foggy. All he could feel was fat. 

Then he heard Yanna's voice, "Let me help clear up." And the next thing he knew she materialized behind him she reached around him and gave him a hug which was really more of a rub. Her hands reached under his blazer and ran down the sides of his swollen belly. She reached under the distended expanse on front of him and found the lower buttons of his shirt. She quickly popped them open and silenced his groans of relief with a deep, passionate kiss. Her hands still hadn't moved, so when his manhood stiffened and his pants got too tight again, she pried open the button on his pants too. His belly managed to impossibly stick out even further.

Yanna stood up and walked off to the kitchen with a load of dishes and Duncan watched her go with a sense of awe. The satiny, backless crimson dress hugged her ass perfectly. She seemed to be swaying for him.

To everyone's surprise, Duncan finished. He felt done. He reclined as far as he could and found himself panting under the weight of his enormous belly. He shifted to one side to let it stick out the side. He wished he were lying down, on his side, with Yanna behind him hugging him close and expertly relieving the pressure with her gentle, massaging hands. He stifled the urge to groan out loud. Despite how obviously swollen and fat he was, most of the dinner party didn't pay any attention. They were used to Duncan eating himself into a stupor. They didn't notice any difference this time.

Yanna noticed the difference. She knew the exact fit of every piece of clothing he owned. She saw his belly peeking out from under his shirt where she'd undone the bottom buttons. His undershirt was riding up because it couldn't cover his girth. She saw how, even as he lay back in his chair, the outer extremity of his bloated stomach was rubbing against the table. She watched the helpless look on his face as he appealed to her with his eyes for release.

When all the plates and dishes were cleared away Donna brought out the champaigne Yanna has brought. She laid out eight glasses, filled them all and distributed them. Duncan took his in one hand and smiled, placing his other hand on top of the shelf of his belly.

"To friends, food, and our new house!" she toasted, lifting her glass in the air. Everyone toasted enthusiastically. Duncan grinned, looked Yanna in the eye and drained his glass in one draught. Putting his glass down, he hiccupped and the two buttons barely holding together over his gut burst open. Yanna bit her lip and closed her eyes in extasy.

When it came time to go, Yanna took control of her man. She, with Ben's help, heaved him out of his chair and steered him in his stupored state to their car. When Yanna got him home she pulled his clothes off and got him into bed. He seemed to come around then.

"Did I do good?" he asked groggily, smiling at her. She responded by kissing him deeply. 

"Let me show you how good." She whispered huskily.


----------



## Ichida (Dec 1, 2006)

yummm!! more??


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Dec 2, 2006)

ahh, mmm, YUM. Wonderful stuff!


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Feb 3, 2007)

Going to write any more?  

-Qit


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Feb 4, 2007)

wonderful story!!


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (May 23, 2007)

I think I'm in luv.


----------



## zonker (Nov 8, 2007)

What? A Rachel story I have not commented on? 

Well, let's fix this right away and also bounce it to the top of the heap!

I love this story and Yanna's attentions to her sweet growing Duncan...


----------

